# Issues Installing Ubuntu



## hungrigerhugo (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi!
I have the same Problem. My Mainboard is damaged and doesnt recognize my HDD. So I tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a usb drive and make it bootable. It worked, installed it with the normal Live-Cd Install Wizard. (tried it on 3 different PC, was bootable. But these had a BIOS supported USB-booting funktion).

Just like Done_Fishin's Notebook ist my notebook (Sony PCG-Z1XMP) not able to boot from usb. An BIOS Update also didn't solve the problem. I also found this page: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-904/ and made the boot-cd, but had the same Problem as Done_Fishin.

But I also made the Boot-Cd exactly as Rome5 described it in this thread, with the same result. It just starts BusyBox v1.10.2 But to be sure I uploaded the iso file:
http://rapidshare.com/files/257937810/usbcd3.iso
One note: I typed in sudo mkinitramfs -o ubcd/boot/initrd.gz 2.6.28-11-generic (was the verion of the live cd and installed the same version on the stick, which worked as i mentioned on 3 other PC) Tried the different cd's also on all these Pc with always the same result.

Reading out the casper.log:
/init: line 1: connot open /dev/sdb: No Medium Found
/init: line 1: connot open /dev/sdb: No Medium Found
stdin: error 0 (_a few times_)
Unable to find a medium containing a live file system

Also noteworthy is that while booting from the cd notes like:
[ 70.342823] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[ 71.714529] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
(_a few times_)

How should the usb stick be configured? Are there any special configurations to take care of? I just made a regular Installation whith the Live-Cd Ubuntu 9.04
I have no more idea how I can make it work :4-dontkno :4-dontkno , so please help! I am close to freak out! :upset:


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

hungrigerhugo said:


> Hi!
> I have the same Problem. My Mainboard is damaged and doesnt recognize my HDD. So I tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a usb drive and make it bootable. It worked, installed it with the normal Live-Cd Install Wizard. (tried it on 3 different PC, was bootable. But these had a BIOS supported USB-booting funktion).
> 
> 
> You have answered your own question above. You can only boot from USB device if your motherboard and BIOS supports it, in this case a BIOS upgrade did not help, so you cannot boot from a usb device on that motherboard.


----------

